# So conpletely absurd...



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I read this article shaking my head. I've read plenty about Islam and this has to be one of the most absurd things I've ever read or heard. It just amazes me...

Malaysian Islamic Group Calls for Legal Action Against Girl for Holding Dog - Breitbart


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

-The group Perkasa claimed people indulging in vices, such as “alcohol and dog-petting festivals,” were responsible for tornadoes in the country.

-Facebook users completely agreed with the group’s assessment about the weather.

-----------

They are muslim...
Does more need to be said?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Followers of islam, a socio-political ideology of world domination, are mentally ill.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Guess there is a bunch of dog petting going on out here in tornado alley.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> -The group Perkasa claimed people indulging in vices, such as "alcohol and dog-petting festivals," were responsible for tornadoes in the country.
> 
> -Facebook users completely agreed with the group's assessment about the weather.
> 
> ...


 I expect no less from a group of people who wipe their asses with a bare left hand. And they worry about petting dogs being unclean? God help us from the Muslims.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The more I learn about Islam the more I am beginning to realize that ISIS and those who leave death and destruction in their wake are neither radical nor militant. They are just devout. For every atrocity and for every destructive act there is justification for it in their Koran. With each passing day I feel that this is, in fact a war against Islam.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> The more I learn about Islam the more I am beginning to realize that ISIS and those who leave death and destruction in their wake are neither radical nor militant. They are just devout. For every atrocity and for every destructive act there is justification for it in their Koran. With each passing day I feel that this is, in fact a war against Islam.


(Slippy, in a weak moment of egocentricism, was hoping that his good friend CSI-Tech would at least give a shout out to ole Slip for his realization...)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Let me see if I understand, do not pet dogs or eat pork but beat your wife and practice pedophilia with the religion of peace? Now agree to this and embrace it or die.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Come on people! Not everyone who joins the crips or bloods is a violent drug dealer! Bangin just been hijacked by a few individuals who sell dope and kill people.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

All Muslims should drop to their knees, in a show of reverence and respect, whenever they are in the presence of ANY dog.

Compared to the Muslim bottom feeders, dogs have vastly superior intelligence, dogs show unshakeable loyalty, dogs are unconditionally loving, and dogs are extremely protective of their human families.

Muslims should not be allowed to even TOUCH a dog, because Muslims are filthy parasites who are incapable of empathy, have no regard for human life, and are completely unworthy of ANY kind of interaction with dogs.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The Obama family has a dog. I think his people should get in contact with him.

Arabs are incredibly stupid uneducated near do we'll.

That is the nicest thing I can say.


----------

